

Ngmoco's multiplatform javascript game engine - stephth
https://developer.mobage.com/#mobage-gametech

======
stephth
I just discovered this through a mailing sent by ngmoco to developers. While
Mobage is not specially interesting to me, I'm definitely captivated by the
technical approach. Sadly we can't look at the code. Having an engine where
the platform specific code is javascript and the rest is native could mean
deploying anywhere (desktop, consoles, mobile, and even the browser) (and all
with a quite beautiful scripting language when using CoffeeScript). The only
engine that can do this today is Unity3D, but it requires a proprietary plugin
to run on the browser.

I suppose both projects are a proof of concept that Javascript works for multi
platform game development. Although how Unity ports to the consoles is a
little obscure to me, I don't know if they mangle with the source code. I
don't know if it's feasible (or efficient) to deploy an engine that includes a
javascript interpreter on consoles.

With the traction javascript has been gaining lately, are there any open
source projects going in this direction?

------
mossmouth
no one gives a shit

